# Stopping places on route home from Spain ?



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We are leaving Torre del mar on Monday to sail home from Caen next Sunday morning.

We have the Aires and French passion books for France but would appreciate any suggestion for Spain/Pyrranees.

Roure is malaga madrid zarragoza Pau......

Guess we are looking for something between madid and Zarragoza and between zarragoza and Pau.

Any suggestions gratefully recieved.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

MEES said:


> We are leaving Torre del mar on Monday to sail home from Caen next Sunday morning.
> 
> We have the Aires and French passion books for France but would appreciate any suggestion for Spain/Pyrranees.
> 
> ...


Hi Mees.
About 150 km out of Madrid towards Zarragoza, on the N11, the N111 heads off north toward Soria. If you turn off here and then turn into the village which is Medinaceli.
There is a large car and truck park opposite a garage which also has a restaurant and hotel.
Excellent food, nice and safe and quiet!
Stayed here many times!
Personally, I would head off here, go up the N111 to Almazan, then turn onto the C101 missing out Soria and head for Almenar and Agreda, then onto the N113 to Pampalona, then the N112a to Irun.
Used it many times with a truck! The C101 is an excellent road.
This route also has some good overnight locations and is very quiet!


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*stopping places on way home from spain*

Hi,camping zaragoza,showers etc, open all year,has a web site,we do not book we just find that they fit you in,regards H :lol:


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

If you want to stop at a lovelly town and see the sites, then stay at Aranjuez, just south of Madrid, there is a campsite, and a wild camping spot just before you reach the site.

Lovelly town, palace and park, plenty of restaurants, all within walking distance.

Cavaqueen


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Further north in France if looking for a stop close to the RN10 (which is toll free all the way from Bordeaux to Poitiers, unlike the A10) try Verteuil sur Charente, ca 30km north of Angouleme. Attractive village with a quiet aire near to the river and a couple of good, reasonable restaurants.
From there it is an easy day's drive via Le Mans up to Caen.

Alan


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Mess

We will be stopping at Aire De Service
Marlofa
Zaragoza 

And at Irun on our way back to the west cost of France both safe stops.

Regards
Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are 70 mile west of Caen if you need an overnight before the ferry.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> MEES said:
> 
> 
> > We are leaving Torre del mar on Monday to sail home from Caen next Sunday morning.
> ...


Hi again Mees.
We had 3 trucks per day going up and down this route to Guadalajara and Madrid and it is a good fast route and much nicer than the dual carriageway of the N1 and N11.
If you do decide to go this way and want to travel a little further, (probably one and a half hour) there is a good safe place just south of Tudela.
It is a garage and hotel, again with excellent food at Cintruenigo
You can't miss it on the left hand side and on it's own.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pomarez*

Hi

We stayed at Zarragosa municipal and then travelled through the Somport Tunnel and stopped at the Aire in the village of Pomarez which is not far from Pau.

The Aire was free with Electric, Water and disposal facilities. It is in the car park in the middle of the village which is surrounded by the Primary School, Sports hall and Bull Ring.

It is used for the market on a Monday as you can see if you go onto Google Earth at the moment.

There are local shops also a small Carrefour and excellent Pharmacy are 200m down the road past the Bull Ring.

We would certainly go there again.

Doug


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We just ambled down from Angouleme into Spain via the aire at Piau Engaly on the French side and Boltana, El Grado and Benabarre in Spain.

We joined Espana Discovery and stayed at several member sites on our journey. Great sites and very nice people. It is more or less wild camping and it's supposed to be without facilities (we didn't ask for any) but we were offered fresh water everywhere and toilet disposal in several places and even a free hook up in one place.

Can't recommend it highly enough for those who don't want to use sites.

We will be using a few more later this week as we head down to Murcia and will report back on those too.

I know this is probably too late for your this trip and I understand that some may feel insecure overnighting this way but we are wildcampers and aire users so it suited us perfectly and you get access to a fair few sites for the price of a couple of nights on a campsite.

I hope this helps, Alan.

http://www.espana-discovery.es/en/google-maps


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Another vote for Aranjuez. Site open all year and is an ACSI discount card site. I'll be there myself next week. 

The Aire at Biarritz is another decent stop. Years ago it was free after 1 November but things have possibly changed since then.

The Aire at Chateau Gontier about 100 miles south of Caen is also decent.


----------

